# Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken



## steve71 (9. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin!

Wir haben gestern eine Bootstour von Grömitz aus gemacht. 
An der Slipanlage hatte unverständlicher Weise jemand seine Fischabfälle(flietierte Dosche) im Hafenbecken entsorgt.

Ich habe mich ziemlich darüber geärgert, außerdem ist das in keinem Hafen gestattet!!!

Die Grömitzer Slipanlage kann im Winter gratis genutzt werden und das wiederholte Fehlverhalten einiger weniger "Spezialisten" wird dann vermutlich zur Schließung dieser guten Slipmöglichkeit über die Wintermonate führen. Das wäre sehr schade!

Wer so etwas beobachtet, sollte die betreffenden Angler  ansprechen um weitere Vorfälle zu vermeiden! 

Schwarze Schafe wird es immer geben aber ich bin überzeugt, daß der Großteil der Bootsangler mit solchen Resourcen verantwortungsbewußt umgeht!

Ich wünsche eine erfolgreiche Angelsaison 2012!

Gruß Steve


----------



## MrCarphunter (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

so eine Sauerei......


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*



steve71 schrieb:


> An der Slipanlage hatte unverständlicher Weise jemand seine Fischabfälle(flietierte Dosche) im Hafenbecken entsorgt.



Da dachte wohl einer das alles nachwächst. :m

Echt ne sauerei sowas!!!


----------



## boot (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Moin,bei uns werden Fischabfälle immer im Hafenbecken entsorgt,ob vom Angler oder Fischer.


----------



## namycasch (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Petri.

In vielen Vereinen ist das Entsorgen von Fischabfällen grudsätzlich verboten (mal in die Vereinsregeln reinschauen). Zuwiederhandlung kann zum Ausschluss vom Verein führen.

Ich halte diese Art von Entsorgung für sehr verwerflich. Es gibt nicht umsonst Biotonnen.

Es dient niemanden, sondern schadet nur.

Petri


----------



## antonio (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

wieso verwerflich.
es ist an sich kein problem, die abfälle im gewässer zu entsorgen, nur und jetzt kommts, um bei dem beispiel der häfen zu bleiben.
die häfen sind ein mehr oder weniger abgeschlossenes system, wenn jetzt jeder seine abfälle vom auf der offenen see gefangenen fisch dort entsorgt kann es schon mal probleme geben, da die große menge auf kleinstem raum in einem relativ abgeschlossenem system entsorgt wird.
dies ist der hauptgrund.

@namycasch

schaden tut es nur dann, wenn es zu viel wird.
und zu viel kann es nur werden, einmal im oben gezeigten beispiel mit den häfen und in deinem vereinsbeispiel mit überbesetzten gewässer.
ein gewässer verträgt eine bestimmte menge an biomasse(ob lebend oder tot ist egal), wenn diese überschritten wird hat es negative auswirkungen.
im natürlichen kreislauf gibts auch keine biotonnen.

antonio


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Moin,
abgesehen davon, dass es wirklich zuviel Fischabfall auf kleinstem Raum (Hafenbecken) werden kann.......
Gerade in Häfen sind sehr viele Touristen unterwegs, die sich mal die Boote u.s.w. anschauen, oder einfach mal das "maritime Flair" geniessen wollen. Und wenn man dann auf die Kadaver schaut (da man in den meisten Hafenbecken doch teilweise bis auf den Grund schauen kann....)#d
Trägt nicht gerade zu dem "Natur- und Tierschutz Image" der Angler u.s.w. bei |rolleyes

Meine (unsere) Handhabung, die wir auch in Norwegen praktizieren.......einfach ein Stück mit dem Boot rausfahren und den Kram weiter draussen versenken.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Jepp sehe das wie Rolf, die Außenwirkung darf nicht vergessen werden. Die Hauptnutzer der Häfen könnten eine ganz andere Einstellung zum Angeln haben als wir! 

Es gibt ja schon genug Häfen die durch ihre Preis/Zugangspolitik die Nutzung durch normalverdienende Angler vermeiden...


----------



## Honeyball (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Das ist genau die problematische Tiefe im Hafenbecken.
Sichtbar, aber für die Aufräumer (Möwen) nicht erreichbar. Aasfresser im Wasser gibt es zu wenige.

Andersrum hat wahrscheinlich jeder von uns schon mal Möwenschiet vonner Jacke gewaschen, wenn er nach 'ner Kuttertour während der Schlachtphase an Deck war :m
Im Kleinboot schlachte ich meistens sofort und die Gräten von den Filets können in jede Biomüll- oder Hausmüll-Tonne.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Das Problem ist doch immer das gleiche: Es sind in der Regel die Tagesausflügler. Es wird geangelt bis es nicht mehr geht und dann im Hafen geschlachtet und filetiert.
Ich finde es schon echt zum schütteln, wenn Fische mit Hafenwasser "gereinigt" werden. Da blasen die Zerhackerpumpen die Inhalte der Seetoiletten ins Wasser - wer keine hat, entsorgt mit dem Eimer. Es wird getankt, geschraubt und geschrubbt... Für mich wird der Fang so zum Sondermüll.
Man kann sich doch vor dem Hafen in eine ruhige Ecke legen und dort seine
Fische reinigen. Da gibts dann sogar frisches Wasser.
Petri


----------



## rotrunna (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

die biotonne, bzw. die Anlieger werden sich bedanken. warum nicht die Abfälle im Meer entsorgen, so haben andere Tiere auch noch etwas davon. Stichwort: das Lachssterben nach der Laichzeit. Im einem kleinen Teich ist es etwas anderes aber das Meer ist riesig.

Trotzdem ist die Aktion an der slipstelle etwas ungünstig gelaufen. Warum nicht noch einmal ein paar Meter rausfahren und das im tieferen Wasser versenken. wenn mal ein fisch zu hause ausgenommen wird, werde ich einen Teufel tun und das ding in die Mülltonne donnern, sonst gibt es richtige mekker mit den frauen. Da schlenze ich die Reste gefühlvoll in einen entwässerungsgraben (immer ohne Wasser und natürlich ohne fisch). am nächsten tag haben die nachbarkatzen oder der fuchs davon nichts mehr übrig gelassen. Sollte man allerdings nicht mit zentnerweise Abfall und regelmäßig machen, sonst holt man sich noch Wildschweine oder den fuchs nahe an seinen Hühnerstall. Wie gesagt, nur wenn mal ein einzelexemplar erst zu hause zerfiedelt wird.


----------



## elbetaler (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Moin Moin,

Geht mal bei uns an der Elbe schön auf Aal oder Zander mit wunderbaren, gerade vielleicht gekauften Tauwürmern oder macht mal einen Köderfisch oder Fetzen ran! Ohne ausgeklügelte Montagen dauert es keine 5 Minuten, und die Krabben haben die Haken blank geputzt. 
Als beliebter Zeitvertreib im Urlaub sind die Kinder an z.B. Bootsanlegern und in Hafenanlagen mit Stöcker und einem Stück Schnur, an deren Ende ein Stück Fischabfall von Papa befestigt wird, beim "Krabbenangeln". Da kann man live erleben, wie sich der biologische Kreis schliesst.
Dann stell ich mir aber auch die Schweinerei vor, wenn eine ganze Kuttertruppe (ca. 30 Mann) ihre Fänge erst im Hafen putzen würde. Einfach unzumutbar!
Es ist sowieso eine Schande, wenn viele Angler ihr ganzes Herzblut und ihren ganzen Ehrgeiz den lieben langen Tag in den Fang solcher herrlichen Fische wie den Dorsch investieren, um dann schliesslich nur zwei Fleischstränge (sogenannte Filets) von jeweils einem Fisch mitzunehmen! Das ist wirklich ein Frevel, wie wir damit umgehen.
Ich habe mir angewöhnt, meistens halbe-halbe zu machen. Bei manchen Fischen bleiben auch die Köpfe dran und sind ausgenommen und ansonsten ausgeweidet ohne Kopf. Ausser Räuchern gibt es noch soviele andere leckere Zubereitungsarten, die Kochbücher sind voll davon. Natürlich werden auch Fische bei mir filetiert, schon aus Platzgründen und weil es effektiver und hygenischer einzufrieren geht.
Die Abfälle an Land in Mülltonnen zu verbringen ist nicht gut, will nicht sagen, absoluter Quatsch! Wie hier schon richtig gesagt wurde, übergibt man die sterblichen Überreste dem Meer in respektablem Abstand zu befestigten Anlagen, Häfen und Stränden.

(Richtige Bestattungen finden auch nicht im Hafen statt!
Makaber, aber drastisch. Aufrichtige Anteilnahme.)

Jeder sollte erstmal "den Dreck" vor der eigenen Haustür wegräumen. Dann wird schon besser werden.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## rotrunna (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Nicht nur, weil ich aus der griesen gegend stamme, muss ich dir vollends zustimmen


----------



## Marf22 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Sowas ist ja eher selten der Fall. Wenn man so was sieht, kann man die Brüder ja drauf ansprechen und wenn es vernünftig gemacht wird und man nicht den Oberaufseher raus hängt, wird man doch in den meisten Fällen auf fruchtbaren Boden stoßen. 


Was mir jedoch sauer aufstößt....sobald der Fischer/Nebenerwerbsfischer seinen Fang direkt vom Boot verkauft und die erstickten Plattfische/Dorsche frisch beim Verkauf ausnimmt und Rest ins 1,5m tiefe Hafenbecke kippt ist es Brauchtumspflege und wird begeistert aufgenommen......machen wir Angler das sind wir Schweine und Tierquäler :m

P.S...man sieht ja sogar im Hafenbecken gleich das Wettrennen zwischen Möwen oder Krabben, draußen kommt doch eh kaum was zu den Krabben durch, weil die gefiedeten Freunde sich um jeden Schnippel kloppen! Finde deswegen die entsorgun in die Biotonne völlig daneben..


----------



## boot (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Ich weiß noch das einige Bauern ihre Fischabfälle untergegraben haben und das war dann auch ein wunderbarer Dünger für die Pflanzen.


----------



## rotrunna (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

wohl eher für den kleingartenbereich (wenn das mal kein ärger mit frauchen gibt, wenn sie die ganze Suppe/skellette wieder beim Umgraben hochholt). Abfälle von anglern werden wohl kaum einen bauern wirtschaftlich interessieren, dafür ist die menge wohl viel zu gering.


----------



## boot (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Fischabfälle sind Organischer Dünger.  Da Fisch außerdem auch sehr viele Spurenelemente enthält wie Selen  , Magnesium ,  Phosphate , Zink usw je nachdem ob es ein Meeresfisch ist oder ein Süßwasserfisch .Bei Meeresfischen ist die Konzentration an  Düngestoffen am grösten. Früher wurden Fischabfälle vor der Erfindung  des Syntetischen Düngers (heute auch noch vorallem in Frankreich) als  Natürlicher Dünger auf Feldern ausgebracht .


----------



## rotrunna (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Daran zweifel ich aich gar nicht. Aber ein (Groß)bauer wird mir nen vogel zeigen wenn ich mit ner tüte voller fischreste bei ihm ankomme und er mir die abnehmen soll. Ich meine das bei uns hobbyanglern die mengen für eine wirtschaftliche nutzung, respektive das interesse des bauern nicht ausreicht und er dich vom gehöfft jagt.


----------



## onyx134 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Ich sehe da bei kleinen Mengen selbst im Hafen keine Probleme, denn da gibt's auch Fische und in der Regel fressen die Möwen schon viel ab bevor der Kram untergehen kann. Ich habe in Burg eine Möwe gesehen, die nen 65er Dorsch bzw, dessen skelett runter- und wieder hochgewürgt und wieder runtergewuergt hat. Das war ein Bild. Weiss nicht wo die das hingesteckt hat.
Aber prinzipiell gehoert der Kram draußen entsorgt, dann ist das kein Problem und ein natürlicher Kreislauf.


----------



## boot (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Naja aber was meint ihr was zur Heringszeit in die Schlei an Fischreste geht,ich denke das das auch der Grund für das hohe aufkommen an Aalmuttern und Krabben ist,würde es nicht so viele Schmarotzer in der Schlei geben würde die wahrscheinlich auch umkippen.


----------



## Rainer 32 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Ich kann eigentlich nicht verstehen, dass man über dieses Thema so lange diskutiert. Es sollte doch eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, dass man einen Hafen und dessen Anlagen, in dem man ja zu Gast ist, nicht unnötig verschmutzt. In jedem Yachthafen ist das generell verboten, auch wenn nicht extra Schilder aufgestellt sind. 
Auf das Gesicht des Hafenmeisters bin ich gespannt, wenn ihr ihm nach der zwanzigsten Dorschleiche erklärt, dass ihr damit nur den ökologischen Kreislauf in seinem Hafenbecken in Schwung halten wollt.
Aber Spaß beiseite, wenn wir uns selbst einen Gefallen tun wollen, sollten wir so etwas dringend unterlassen, zumal wir Angler in den meisten Häfen sowieso nur mehr oder weniger geduldet sind.


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*



boot schrieb:


> Moin,bei uns werden Fischabfälle immer im Hafenbecken entsorgt,ob vom Angler oder Fischer.


 
Das erstaunt mich allerdings auch jedes Jahr aufs neue!!!|bigeyes

Es wird ja in Kappeln scheinbar ganz offiziell toleriert!?!
Und da kommt ja zur Heringszeit so einiges zusammen, wenn gefühlte 10.000 Heringsangler ihre gefühlten 500.000 Heringe schlachten...!!!:g

Ich hatte extra mal den Hafenmeister gefragt wo ich meinen Schlachtmüll entsorgen soll, weil ja meistens genug Müllcontainer rumstehen... "Bloß nicht!!!" meinte der nur...#c

Und die Gammelfisch-Flotte ist scheinbar auch nicht interessiert!?!?

Aber der Kappelner Hafen unterliegt ja ordentlich Strömung - scheinbar findet dann doch alles seine Abnehmer...!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Rainer 32 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Kappeln ist da sicher eine Ausnahme. Ist ja auch kein Hafen im üblichen Sinn, sondern eher ein Anleger an der offenen Schlei (mit viel Strömung). Dem entsprechend sind die Fischabfälle auch kein Problem. Gemeint sind hier aber abgeschlossene Yachthäfen mit wenig Wasseraustasch.


----------



## gründler (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Abfälle von anglern werden wohl kaum einen bauern wirtschaftlich interessieren, dafür ist die menge wohl viel zu gering.


 

Moin

Wir kriegen vorgeschrieben was wir auf's Feld bringen dürfen,das gilt für die Saat,Dünger Spritzmittel.....

Bringen wir z.b.Fischabfälle auf's Feld und das bringt einer zur Anzeige gibt es doppelt Ärger. 

Ein heutiger Landwirt unterliegt sehr strengen Eu Regeln.

|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Wie Rainer schon sagt: Alles Geschwafel! Die Dummbakse, die so handeln, schaden uns allen. Wenn die Regeln nicht eingehalten werden, müssen wir damit rechnen, das die Slippen dicht sind. Dann aber geht das Geschrei los...
Meine Reaktion in solchen Fällen: Aufforderung den Dreck zu beseitigen. Bei Weigerung sofortige Info beim Hafenmeister - ist der nicht da, werden Boots- und/oder KFZ Kennzeichen notiert und der Sachverhalt angezeigt. Man mag mich als Denunzianten sehen - ich sehe das als die oft einzige Möglicheit solchen "coolen Freibeutern" die Grenzen aufzuzeigen.
Petri


----------



## rotrunna (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

das ist genau die richtige reihenfolge, es gibt auch genug leute die direkt mit punkt drei und einer anzeige anfangen! (in einer beliebigen Problematik) Das lässt sich doch meist viel gemütlicher regeln

bei so etwas fehlen mir die worte, genau wie bei leuten die schnell was finden wollen um dich irgendwo anzuschwärzen um sich wichtig zu machen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*



rotrunna schrieb:


> das ist genau die richtige reihenfolge, es gibt auch genug leute die direkt mit punkt drei und einer anzeige anfangen! (in einer beliebigen Problematik) Das lässt sich doch meist viel gemütlicher regeln
> 
> bei so etwas fehlen mir die worte, genau wie bei leuten die schnell was finden wollen um dich irgendwo anzuschwärzen um sich wichtig zu machen.


 
Hi rotrunna,

ich gebe da Dolfin aber Recht........in 90% der Fälle funktioniert es nicht anders. Gut zureden oder gemütlich? Dann wirst du einen Spruch in der Richtung bekommen : Kümmer dich mal um deine Sachen o.ä. Glaub mir, auch wenn ich noch nicht so alt bin (wie ich aussehe) , da spielt eine grosse Menge Erfahrung rein. Ich habe es selbst in Fredmose auf LL gesehen, wo Fischabfälle (2 Maurerkübel voll!) an die Böschung vom Kinderspielplatz gekippt worden sind (wie kommt man auf solche Dummheit?????).......wobei die es wieder wegmachen mussten, nachdem ein Däne die Polizei gerufen hatte. Und es war meiner Meinung nach richtig so.
Im Hafen spielen noch ganz andere Dinge eine Rolle, da z.B. ein Grossteil der Nutzer Segler o.ä. sind. Da sollte der "normale Menschenverstand" einem sagen, dass man es denen nicht zumuten sollte.........denn diese "Gäste" haben ihre Boote u.s.w. meisten länger da liegen, als die "Angler" anwesend sind.......


----------



## boot (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Macht es doch so wie die Chinesen,die hauen das alles durch einen Fleischwolf und machen Fischfrikadellen daraus.

Nein im ernst es müssten Sammelstellen von den Kommunen eingerichtet werden wo man Große mengen an Fischabfall entsorgen kann,so kann keiner sagen das er es nicht wusste.

Ich dachte dabei nicht an 5 Dorschköpfe


----------



## onyx134 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Ich finds toll wieviel man über so ein Scheiß Thema diskutieren kann. Da braucht man nicht denken 

Spaß beiseite. Da kaum einer mehr als 15-20 Dorsche auf ner Kutterfahrt fängt wird er die auch auf der rueckfahrt in den Hafen filetiert Kriegen. Ansonsten helfen erfahrungsgemäß auch andere Angler die geübter in der filetierung sind. Da muss nix in den Hafen. Leute mit eigenem Boot haben eh nicht die Mengen die für nen Hafen schädlich sind. Ansonsten alles in nen Eimer und und am nächsten Tag draußen entsorgt. Am letzten Tag muss man nach getaner Arbeit hält nochmal hinter die mole und raus mit dem zeuch.


----------



## gerätenarr (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Mich regt das auf, wenn im *Hochsommer* die Fichabfälle schrecklich bis zum Himmel aus den Biocontainern stinken, und ungeziefer anzihen!


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

onyx134
....du solltest zumindest mal lesen, bevor du dich über Sinn und Unsinn eines Threads Gedanken machst. Es geht hier nicht um Kutter - es geht um Kleinbootangler, die durch ihren Blödsinn eine Sperrung von Slipanglagen riskieren.
Für Kutterangler sicher kein Thema. Die können  dann ja den 333sten Thread zur absoluten Ausnahmethematik  "Ich fahre an die Ostsee aufn Kutter - was für eine Rute und Rolle brauch ich" auflegen...:q:q:q


----------



## boot (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*



onyx134 schrieb:


> Ich finds toll wieviel man über so ein Scheiß Thema diskutieren kann. Da braucht man nicht denken
> 
> Spaß beiseite. Da kaum einer mehr als 15-20 Dorsche auf ner Kutterfahrt fängt wird er die auch auf der rueckfahrt in den Hafen filetiert Kriegen. Ansonsten helfen erfahrungsgemäß auch andere Angler die geübter in der filetierung sind. Da muss nix in den Hafen. Leute mit eigenem Boot haben eh nicht die Mengen die für nen Hafen schädlich sind. Ansonsten alles in nen Eimer und und am nächsten Tag draußen entsorgt. Am letzten Tag muss man nach getaner Arbeit hält nochmal hinter die mole und raus mit dem zeuch.



Na wenn das so ein Scheiß ist warum schreibst du dann mit?,so gehörst du ja auch zu den scheiß Schreibern.


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischabfälle im Hafenbecken*

Zweck dieses Themas war im kameradschaftlicher Form auf unsere Außenwirkung als Hafennutzer hin zu weisen um solche unschönen Argumente für unsere "Gegner" zu vermeiden.

Ich denke dieses ist gelungen und ich hoffe das es den einen oder anderen "Hafenbeschmutzer" dazu bringen seine Fischereiabfälle noch draußen zu entsorgen oder falls man es mitbekommt entsprechend argumentativ Handeln zu können.

Wir Tagesslipper sind in der Regel Gäste und sollten uns auch dem entsprechend verhalten.


----------

